# Apollo's Rocky Horror Picture Show



## ApolloJay89 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey there! Just wanted to let all of you know that I uploaded covers of two songs from 'The Rocky Horror Picture Show" special for Halloween!

Science Fiction, Double Feature - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9122924
Sweet Transvestite - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9122989

If you like these, and want to hear me do any of the other songs from the show, or any other songs at all, just let me know! Hope you enjoy them! ^_^


----------

